# Family Religion



## JM (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Family-Religion-Principles-raising-Godly/dp/1845503139/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248269142&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Family Religion: Principles for raising a Godly Family: Matthew Henry: Books[/ame]

Would you recommend this title?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely! It's a very good book, and well worth the price. Some precious remarks in there on bringing up covenant children in the training of the Lord.


----------

